

Report: Apple hacked in "sophisticated" attack - TDL
http://www.scmagazine.com/report-apple-hacked-in-sophisticated-attack/article/280950/

======
casca
This reminds me of an interview with a bank robber (by a sociologist). He was
talking about a job that they're done quite a few years back and how he was
amused at the media reports afterwards. They all said that it was a highly
organized gang who were clearly very professional bank thieves that had been
planning the heist for months.

The reality was a group of guys who'd never robbed a bank before were sitting
around in a pub and decided to rob the nearest bank on a whim.

It's in everyone's interests to make the attackers seem as sophisticated,
skilled and scary as possible. The attacked party doesn't look at bad, their
security teams don't look as bad and law enforcement doesn't look as bad. And
the attackers feel smarter than they are.

TL;DR: you're never going to see a report saying "we were hacked by idiots
because we did stupid things"

